
Eve: Unbeatable computer developed by online community - gshssh
http://eve-tech.com
======
andrewclunn
"THE SOLUTION

1\. Cut the middlemen out

We operate online. And we love it. There are no middlemen between us and our
customers.

No ivory structures, no additional costs related. At Eve, world-class
designers and seasoned manufacturing folk have come together, aspiring to
deliver pure hardware experiences.

2\. Eve.Community

We operate online. And we love it. There are no middlemen between us and our
customers.

No ivory structures, no additional costs related. At Eve, world-class
designers and seasoned manufacturing folk have come together, aspiring to
deliver pure hardware experiences."

That does not inspire confidence.

~~~
desertfox6666
You are more then welcome to get big brand name and buy/pay yourself some
confidence ;) Or you can simply pop in the Eve Community. Anyway, live long
and prosper and greetings from the community :)

